# Excel songs?!!



## Akashwani (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, 
Slightly bored here, so does anyone have any Excel related songs?

So, my starter will be Dancing on the *CEILING* by Lionel Ritchie
Followed by, Murder on the dance*FLOOR* by Sophie Ellis Bextor

Ak


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 4, 2013)

How about "*Round* and *Round*" by Ratt?
(yes, I was a child of the 80s)


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Jan 4, 2013)

Tracks -

Pet Shop Boys, "It's ASIN()"
Lou Reed, "Perfect DAY()"
Spandau Ballet, "TRUE()"

Artists
Soft CELL()
3 DEGREES()
DOLLAR()
KURT(Cobain)

and no doubt many, many more.

Is there any truth to the rumour that Katy Perry in her early days recorded a track with the title "Why is SUMPRODUCT so freakin hard?" but suppressed it after becoming adept at array functions ?


----------



## barry houdini (Jan 4, 2013)

Gerald Higgins said:


> Is there any truth to the rumour that Katy Perry in her early days recorded a track with the title "Why is SUMPRODUCT so freakin hard?" but suppressed it after becoming adept at array functions ?



I heard that too......but I prefer the Gene Pitney classic, "Sumproduct's got a hold of my heart"


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Or how about Jefferson Airplane's "Sumproduct to Love"?
(They were notorious for changing the names of things...)


----------



## Akashwani (Jan 4, 2013)

Gerald, Artists, I like that one.

How about....
*AVERAGE* White Band
Climie *FISHER*

Ak


----------



## ZVI (Jan 5, 2013)

Exact vs Fuzzy matching:

1. Exact matching - Excel - Split Image
2. Fuzzy matching -  In *Excel*sis Deo


----------



## Michael M (Jan 7, 2013)

Groan....man you MUST be bored !!
How about the Hard Rock Band....V.B.A....Vargas, Bogert & Appice....now, that' Excel at it's best !!!


----------



## Robert Mika (Jan 8, 2013)

What about:
Need You *Now() *- Lady Antebellum


----------



## MrKowz (Jan 8, 2013)

Ace of Base - I saw the SIGN()


----------



## Robert Mika (Jan 8, 2013)

Average Song


----------



## hatman (Jan 26, 2013)

Umm, how about something a little more serious?  Like Wierd Al - It's About The Pentiums



> Wanna run wit my crew, hah?
> Rule cyberspace and crunch numbers like I do?
> They call me the king of the spreadsheets
> Got 'em all printed out on my bedsheets


----------



## alphadown (Jan 30, 2013)

Like a *G6*


----------



## stevembe (Jan 30, 2013)

ROW ROW ROW Your boat, merrily down the stream.


Now stop being bored and help with my OFFSET thread


----------



## KestrylR (Feb 5, 2013)

Anything by U2...


----------



## t.powley (Feb 11, 2013)

What about that boy band* A1 *and also the band *The Script*

But what about the rapper *EXCEL BEATS*


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Feb 15, 2013)

Boomtown Rats

="I don't like "&TEXT(WEEKDAY(2,1),"dddd")&"s"


----------

